
The fundamental problems with cross-platform frameworks - starbugs
https://medium.com/snapp-mobile/the-fundamental-problems-with-cross-platform-frameworks-cea57ac18fef
======
mimixco
It's surprising that this article fails to mention Electron, which is probably
the best hope right now for true cross-platform development (iOS, Android,
Win, Linux). It certainly seems to be working out for Spotify...

